

What is a good file manager for Linux? - yapcguy
http://xmodulo.com/2013/10/good-file-manager-linux.html

======
forktheif
I wouldn't call PCManFM a "good" file manager. It's one of the consistently
buggiest pieces of software I've used. Not major show stopping bugs, just a
constant stream of minor problems every day with the occasional crash every
few weeks.

------
damaru
Not even sure why people are using file manager anymore. I stop using one few
months ago and I waste a lot less time clicking around. I don't feel a gui
really help on the file management side of the computer world really.

~~~
unsignedint
The way I see is if you already know what you need to do to a certain set of
files, then CLI would win any days, but there's still purpose for GUI,
especially when you have to manipulate on an ambiguous set of files that are
not necessary logically organized...

~~~
damaru
you're right on that, when the naming and placement of files are ambigous and
not structured, gui file manager helps to find and organize. Actually not
using a gui file manager forces you to get organized and finally choose a good
naming convention and folder structure. I am still amaze how file/folder gui
structre haven't evolved much since it's inception ~ still dreaming about a 3d
tree of my file system ;)

------
xtraclass
Krusader is the best, at least according to some articles I read in the last
years. I am using it for about a year and am very happy with it.

